# Finally upgraded the family room TV...



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

After years of putting budget into the home theater and waiting for something truly tempting to come along... I finally pulled the plug on my old 720p 42-inch Panasonic plasma (that had family room duty) and installed a 2016 LG 65-in B6 OLED. Needless to say, picture quality is exceptional... OLED's black capabilities are pretty much beyond belief. My kids were watching the latest Spongebob movie on it this AM (the TV's maiden voyage) and even their "I'm happy to watch it on my iPhone" eyes were falling out of their heads and rolling around on the ground. :blink:

This year's TV Shootout completely sold me on the 2016 crop of LG 4K OLEDs...I left NY knowing that one had to come home.

I chose to buy from Robert and Value Electronics... can't say enough about Robert's immense knowledge and passion for television displays. And his shop's service (from ordering through delivery) blow the doors off any TV purchase experience I've ever had. If you're in the game and looking to buy, don't think twice about contacting VE. A+ all the way.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Kudos to Robert he is a commodity of very few and far in between left 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

zibawal said:


> Kudos to Robert he is a commodity of very few and far in between left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Couldn't agree more!


----------

